# Wanna Work for the Edison Pen Company?  We're hiring!



## bgray (Jan 7, 2015)

Interested in working for the Edison Pen Company?  We’re looking for another full or part-time employee!  (preferred full time)

I was putting some thought into the best way to find our next employee.  What we do is very specific and niche.  There aren’t a lot of people with “Fountain Pen Manufacturer” on their resume, so I’m not sure that Craigslist is the best option!  I recently considered that our best resource for finding good employees might be our fan base!  So I thought that I’d post this on our blog as well as the various pen forums to see what kind of responses we might get.

We just recently hired a great addition to our team, but our current backlog is still being stretched farther than what we like and we are seeing greater demand from our retailers.  This makes room for another motivated employee.

Our location is North Central Ohio, not far from Sandusky.

While having specific skills would certainly give a candidate a leg-up, we will consider anyone with a passion for what we do.  Most of the skills that are needed for pen manufacture are very specific and need to be carefully taught regardless of someone’s background.  So being highly motivated, having a positive attitude, being willing to learn, and having a passion for pens are certainly the most important items that we could ask for.

That being said, skills that we would like to see in a candidate will be….

**  CNC lathe and mill operating/programming skills
*  CAD/CAM skills as related to lathes and mills
*  Manual lathe and mill operation
*  Overall fountain pen repair and maintenance skills.  Nib tuning, overall understanding of quality control as related to fountain pens.
*  General computer literacy, Mac and Windows (Word/Pages, Excel/Numbers, etc.)
*  Overall flexibility.  The job description for this position will change and evolve over the short and long term.  Everyone in our shop is a “Jack of all Trades”, and we’d expect to hire the same.
*

You can get a rough idea as to what we do by watching these videos…
Edison Pen Co – Behind The Scenes

Salary will be negotiable and proportionate to what the candidate can offer as related to the above skills.

Email brian@edisonpen.com if you are interested.

Thanks!

Brian at Edison


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 7, 2015)

Brian, Ohio has a state chapter that meets in Hartville. Stop in and see us.


----------



## wyone (Jan 7, 2015)

hmmm other than I have none of those qualifications. and I live in CO.. I am IN..     Good luck to you!


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Jan 8, 2015)

I'd like to think that I have the qualifications, so I'd like to work for you, but only if I get paid a travelling allowance, as I don't think I could afford the time to and from work each day..:biggrin:
Kryn


----------



## brownsfn2 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for the link to the video.  I could watch CNC lathes work all day.   I also like the Browns T-shirt.  Anyone who is a Browns fan is alright by me.

This is the job I would love when I retire.


----------



## dryder (Jan 9, 2015)

The making of video was fascinating. It would be fun working with all the tech. Does it get monotonous though?


----------



## bgray (Jan 10, 2015)

dryder said:


> The making of video was fascinating. It would be fun working with all the tech. Does it get monotonous though?



The atmosphere is tons of fun, for sure.  But like any job, there are times that we drag.  If we have a huge order, then doing the same parts over and over can start to wear you down towards the end.  But no different than most other jobs.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 10, 2015)

Wow, talk about the dream job! Used to live in Ohio..............hmmmmm, where is that resume.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Jan 10, 2015)

This is a terrific oppertunity,wish I was in position and had the skillset to take advantage of it.


----------



## manojd (Jan 10, 2015)

I lived in the 'Burgh not too far from Ohio, a decade ago. Right now I am half way around the world. Wish I was there.

Good luck Brian!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 10, 2015)

Cough up the bus fare, and I'll be there in the morning......:biggrin:

Good luck in your hunt. :biggrin: But I have found that it can sometimes be very difficult to say no to a willing friend when you need more specific help.:wink:

Hopefully, your very first candidate will fit perfectly...:biggrin:


----------

